# FeelFree Lure 13.5 Fish Finder



## Yellowhammer Fishing (Feb 20, 2015)

Did an install on my new Feelfree Lure 13.5 kayak this afternoon. The Lowrance Elite5 HDI . This had to be the easiest meter install I've ever done. The sonar pod they put on these kayaks makes it super simple. The "box" lifts out, mount the transducer on the bottom, feed the wires inside the box through the predrilled hole and grommet, mount the meter on the top and run the power wires inside through the opening provided, put the battery inside the box and connect the wires !!! SIMPLE SIMPLE I use a sealed game feeder battery for power and it works out really well. The pod is designed with enough recess to keep the transducer in the water but above the bottom of the kayak so it doesn't drag the bottom or the bed of your truck when hauling it. No holes drilled in the kayak itself (just mounting holes in the box) Only takes a few minutes to install. Another great idea, simple but great, in my opinion.


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks good. I had to lower my transducer so i could use the side imaging. I now have to pull it before landing, and i keep it in my truck during transport. I loke the red. I went with winter camo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowhammer Fishing (Feb 20, 2015)

I saw your reply and was wondering how the meter was acting when the transducer was in the original position ?? I could see where it being recessed may block some of the side view. Overall the idea and layout of the sonar pod is still great, I think. My last kayak was a Lure 11.5 in the winter camo color. I like that color too.


----------



## macko2000 (Sep 22, 2015)

It completly blocked out my side imaging. The down imaging and sonar was fine. So i modded it. Im out of time for a bit. Ill post some photos of the mod when i return

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## nlance (May 21, 2017)

How did you lower the transducer?


----------

